# So slow and....



## Tanis8472 (5 Oct 2019)

unresponsive. 

I think this 'upgrade' is a retrograde step.

Trying to do stuff on mobile constantly brings up keyboard when I press buttons for emojis.
If you hit the back button it wipes what is typed. 
Pressing back to clear a picture takes you back a page instead of clearing said pictures.


----------



## Katherine (5 Oct 2019)

Android or apple?

I've just tried to replicate what you describe on my android phone and when I press the back button , I don't lose anything.
Also, when the keyboard is up, I can still scroll through the message I am typing and see and scroll through the emojis.

Have you tried clearing your cache?


----------



## Vantage (5 Oct 2019)

Tanis8472 said:


> Pressing back to clear a picture takes you back a page instead of clearing said pictures.



I've discovered this myself today. 
Clicking on a picture to get the original full size one like in the old software does still get a full size pic, but I'm unable to A: scroll around the picture and B: download the pic. 
Also, clicking the back button as mentioned takes me back an entire page. 
Can't we have the old forum back? Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeze!


----------



## Tanis8472 (5 Oct 2019)

Katherine said:


> Android or apple?
> 
> I've just tried to replicate what you describe on my android phone and when I press the back button , I don't lose anything.
> Also, when the keyboard is up, I can still scroll through the message I am typing and see and scroll through the emojis.
> ...


Android 

Can't really describe it. Sorry

I have a full HD phone screen and the screenshot shows wasted space. 

The new forum software is too bloated and tends to fetch info from many other sites slowing it all down.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (5 Oct 2019)

@Shaun is changing a few things in the layout, after members' feedback.
Hopefully these issues will be solved soon.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Oct 2019)

I have had the forum slow to respond on my Win 7 laptop too. (It isn't the laptop or internet connection because other sites run full speed in other browser tabs.)

The other thing I noticed today is that the page has stopped refreshing at certain times. When I clicked 'Ignore thread' last week, the page would refresh and the text on the button would be updated to say 'Unignore thread'. It isn't doing that now in Firefox 69.0.2.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Oct 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I have had the forum slow to respond on my Win 7 laptop too. (It isn't the laptop or internet connection because other sites run full speed in other browser tabs.)


Oh, and it can also still be slow loading on this much faster Win 10 laptop too, so it isn't the machine to blame.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Oct 2019)

This is a screen I get, on android, when I want to insert a smilie. 
It's then unscrolable (if that's actually a word)


----------



## Tanis8472 (7 Oct 2019)

Yep, my laptop is also slow on here, as it were, so to speak 😉


----------



## Shaun (7 Oct 2019)

Tanis8472 said:


> Pressing back to clear a picture takes you back a page instead of clearing said pictures.


This sounded a bit odd - but when I checked, it seems the toolbar disappears when you tap a picture to view it in "lightbox" mode. So you'd end up with a picture and no controls/navigation - and pressing "back" in your browser would navigate you back out of the thread (since the lightbox is a pop-up).

I've put a fix in place (specifically for mobile devices) to stop the toolbar disappearing - so you should see it now and be able to press the X to close the lightbox/picture view:


----------



## Shaun (7 Oct 2019)

@Tanis8472 - try selecting the new *Compact* style (bottom left - next to the brush icon) which has smaller fonts and reduced padding.

As to the speed - can you please clear your browser cache; turn your device off and then on again (to completely restart all your apps/browser); and let me know if this site is slow or not (in comparison to CC): http://cycle-endtoend.org.uk/

Thanks.


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Oct 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I have had the forum slow to respond on my Win 7 laptop too. (It isn't the laptop or internet connection because other sites run full speed in other browser tabs.)
> 
> The other thing I noticed today is that the page has stopped refreshing at certain times. When I clicked 'Ignore thread' last week, the page would refresh and the text on the button would be updated to say 'Unignore thread'. It isn't doing that now in Firefox 69.0.2.


Are you sure it'sWin 7 and not Win XP?


----------



## Shaun (7 Oct 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Oh, and it can also still be slow loading on this much faster Win 10 laptop too, so it isn't the machine to blame.


Colin - if you don't mind spending a bit of time trying something for me, could you please install a new browser that you haven't used on the laptop before - maybe *Opera* - and then visit CC and login and see how it performs. This should load a fresh copy of all the files from the server/CF and set a brand new login cookie. Also give Rob's site a try as it is on the same server (so should rule out and routing issues): http://cycle-endtoend.org.uk/ - thanks.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Oct 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> Are you sure it'sWin 7 and not Win XP?


It definitely IS Windows 7 - it started off as Win XP but I upgraded it a few years later!







Shaun said:


> Colin - if you don't mind spending a bit of time trying something for me, could you please install a new browser that you haven't used on the laptop before - maybe *Opera* - and then visit CC and login and see how it performs. This should load a fresh copy of all the files from the server/CF and set a brand new login cookie. Also give Rob's site a try as it is on the same server (so should rule out and routing issues): http://cycle-endtoend.org.uk/ - thanks.


Rob's site loads very quickly. I already have Opera, Chrome and Firefox and am getting the same results on all of them.

Hmm... interesting! The slowness is only when I click _New Posts_, which is the way that I normally access the forum. If I go in sub-forum by sub-forum, it is nice and snappy, but it is taking 4 or 5 seconds to respond to _New Posts_.

I just checked the new Win 10 laptop. Same results - slow _New Posts_, excellent otherwise.

If you still need me to try another browser, I'll find another one to play with.


----------



## Shaun (8 Oct 2019)

No, no need, thanks Colin. That's plenty descriptive and gives me something to focus on. So does it do this on all of the browsers when you click _New Posts_? Or are some slower than others?


----------



## ColinJ (8 Oct 2019)

Actually, it is slower than that... I just timed it 3 times and it averaged 10 seconds!


----------



## ColinJ (8 Oct 2019)

I just moved from Firefox to Chrome and that was about 10 seconds too!


----------



## Shaun (8 Oct 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Actually, it is slower than that... I just timed it 3 times and it averaged 10 seconds!


This is on the Win 10 laptop? How about the *running* or *walking* forums? Same or faster?


----------



## ColinJ (8 Oct 2019)

I'll just switch machines again.... (It is daft that I am still using this ancient Dell rather than my shiny new Lenovo, but the keyboard on this one is superb, as opposed to 'tolerable'!)


----------



## ColinJ (8 Oct 2019)

Walk and Run NP quick on Dell (but I suppose they are tiny compared to CC)...


----------



## ColinJ (8 Oct 2019)

Consistent results on both machines. NP on CC is so slow that I think the trackpad hasn't registered my click, but when I look up I see that whirligig thing showing that it is loading, it just takes an age!


----------



## Shaun (8 Oct 2019)

I'll rebuild the search database now. Any search should average around 3ms (searching 1.4GB of data). I'll post once it has rebuilt. Let me know if there is any difference afterwards.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Oct 2019)

Ah, _Recent Posts_ is slow too!

If I go into a massive thread like 'Your Ride Today' it is lovely and quick when clicking links at random.

Oh, BTW - the top level Search failed to find 'Your Ride Today', I had to use advanced search. Also, when a search fails and I use the browser back button, I have to enter an entire new search to edit it. The old software used to keep the search details so I could edit them.

There was one other thing, now what was it...?

Oh yes, I think I mentioned it elsewhere - when I click 'Ignore Thread', the page doesn't refresh so I think it hasn't picked up the click. I try again and I get an 'Oops' message saying that I have already ignored the thread.


----------



## Shaun (8 Oct 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Oh yes, I think I mentioned it elsewhere - when I click 'Ignore Thread', the page doesn't refresh so I think it hasn't picked up the click. I try again and I get an 'Oops' message saying that I have already ignored the thread.


This is a quirk of JSON (_if you refresh the page it updates the label_); when I mentioned this behaviour to the developers they didn't see any benefit to adding code just to get around updating the label as it'll update when you navigate to another page or away/back to the thread.


----------



## Shaun (8 Oct 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Oh, BTW - the top level Search failed to find 'Your Ride Today', I had to use advanced search. Also, when a search fails and I use the browser back button, I have to enter an entire new search to edit it. The old software used to keep the search details so I could edit them.


That's probably because the thread was started in 2008, which won't feature in the recent weighting algorithm.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Oct 2019)

Shaun said:


> This is a quirk of JSON (_if you refresh the page it updates the label_); when I mentioned this behaviour to the developers they didn't see any benefit to adding code just to get around updating the label as it'll update when you navigate to another page or away/back to the thread.


Strange - I would have thought that a label telling you the truth about what you have just done _IS _rather beneficial!


----------



## ColinJ (8 Oct 2019)

That'll do me for for now - I want to spend a while working on my latest fledgling puzzle game before turning in.

I'll check the forum speed again tomorrow to see if the search database rebuild helped.


----------



## Tanis8472 (8 Oct 2019)

Shaun said:


> @Tanis8472 - try selecting the new *Compact* style (bottom left - next to the brush icon) which has smaller fonts and reduced padding.
> 
> As to the speed - can you please clear your browser cache; turn your device off and then on again (to completely restart all your apps/browser); and let me know if this site is slow or not (in comparison to CC): http://cycle-endtoend.org.uk/
> 
> Thanks.



That other site is snappy. 
But then it's not querying a database 
Is the database on the same server or remote?
It can make a big difference.

I'm viewing this from a factory reset mobile at the moment so cache is clean.

On laptop, I've used Firefox, chrome, ie, chromium on both windows 7 and Linux mint.

Same results.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Oct 2019)

I don't know if the database rebuild has been done yet, but if it has, it hasn't sorted out the delay - the site for me is still just as slow listing New Posts and Recent Posts.


----------



## fossyant (8 Oct 2019)

No issues here, but my laptop isn't coal fired steam power


----------



## Tanis8472 (8 Oct 2019)

Well the site is more responsive on laptop. Havent used mobile tonight as im at home and dont like browsing with it when i have laptop/pc


----------



## ColinJ (9 Oct 2019)

Tanis8472 said:


> Well the site is more responsive on laptop. Havent used mobile tonight as im at home and dont like browsing with it when i have laptop/pc


Still slow on my phone too.

My Plusnet connection usually runs at about 15 Mb/s so I can't see that being anything to do with it.



fossyant said:


> No issues here, but my laptop isn't coal fired steam power


Cheeky bugger... My Dell may be nearly steam-powered but this Lenovo is sporting a nippy Intel i7-6560U dual core processor running at 2.2 GHz, which is more than enough oomph!


----------



## fossyant (9 Oct 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Cheeky bugger... My Dell may be nearly steam-powered but this Lenovo is sporting a nippy Intel i7-6560U dual core processor running at 2.2 GHz, which is more than enough oomph!


----------



## fossyant (9 Oct 2019)

@ColinJ 's latest laptop.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Oct 2019)

fossyant said:


> @ColinJ 's latest laptop.
> 
> View attachment 488437


Ha ha!

Actually though, I remember buying the Dell in 2008 and thinking how advanced, fast and svelte it was compared to the clunky monster machines that I had used before that. Nowadays, in comparison with my super-slinky Lenovo, it seems more like the one in that picture!


----------



## Shaun (12 Oct 2019)

Tanis8472 said:


> *That other site is snappy.*


Okay, well that helps. Rob's site is on the same server and does use a database to drive it, so it tells me there's nothing wrong with your Internet connection; the route to the data centre; the route to the server; or the server / database engine.

To help pin-point whether it's CC specifically or the new version of the software generally - can you give the *walking* and *running* sites a try - click around, search, etc. and see how they perform by comparison. Give @SatNavSaysStraightOn's *cooking site* a try too, as that's been upgraded to the same version of the forum software.

Thanks, Shaun


----------



## ColinJ (12 Oct 2019)

The cooking site is very quick for me.

l am still getting approximately a 10 second delay for _New Posts_ on CC.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Oct 2019)

Is this debugging info any help?


----------



## Tanis8472 (12 Oct 2019)

Shaun said:


> Okay, well that helps. Rob's site is on the same server and does use a database to drive it, so it tells me there's nothing wrong with your Internet connection; the route to the data centre; the route to the server; or the server / database engine.
> 
> To help pin-point whether it's CC specifically or the new version of the software generally - can you give the *walking* and *running* sites a try - click around, search, etc. and see how they perform by comparison. Give @SatNavSaysStraightOn's *cooking site* a try too, as that's been upgraded to the same version of the forum software.
> 
> Thanks, Shaun


Those are quick, although here seems to be on par now. On mobile at least. Not been on laptop for a couple of days


----------



## ColinJ (13 Oct 2019)

*I think that I have found a massive clue!*

I was trying to work out what the difference is between me and a lot of the people who are _NOT _finding _New Posts_ slow. I wondered whether it might be related to the fact that I have made a very large number of posts on the forum (34,000+ ). That might impose an extra burden on the server in some way? Anyway, I logged out and accessed the forum anonymously and the response was super-fast. Logged in again - super-slow!

I have repeated it a few times and got similar results each time.

Hopefully, that will be helpful!


----------



## ColinJ (13 Oct 2019)

PS Logging out takes me about 25 seconds now!


----------



## Shaun (13 Oct 2019)

ColinJ said:


> PS Logging out takes me about 25 seconds now!


Assuming you're using Chrome, it's a known bug. Awaiting a fix from Google. 

As to the speed-up when you log out, it could be a corrupt CC cookie that is causing the slow routing via *posts/* in the waterfall image above. Could you try opening an incognito browser session and logging-in to see how it goes.

Thanks


----------



## ColinJ (13 Oct 2019)

Shaun said:


> Assuming you're using Chrome, it's a known bug. Awaiting a fix from Google.


Ah, yes - I was using Chrome on the Lenovo. It logs out quickly in Firefox on the Dell.



Shaun said:


> Could you try opening an incognito browser session and logging-in to see how it goes.


_Still _about 10 seconds to get _New Posts_! (Firefox private window on Dell.. I'll try on the other laptop but don't expect it to be better. I'm also getting slow results using Chrome on my phone.)

And the same in Chrome incognito window on laptop #2.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (13 Oct 2019)

Fwiw, I am accessing CC with my Motorola G4 on Firefox.
Fits perfectly on my screen, very fast, can access/see all buttons, and I've got more screen clutter due to the extra mods features.
I never used my mobile much on CC with the previous software version, preferring the layout on my laptop.
Now, thought, mobile view is excellent.


----------



## Tanis8472 (13 Oct 2019)

Sorry, I have to disagree 
Too much clutter and opening and closing of virtual keyboard every time I click a button, e.g. smilies


----------



## Pat "5mph" (13 Oct 2019)

Tanis8472 said:


> Sorry, I have to disagree
> Too much clutter and opening and closing of virtual keyboard every time I click a button, e.g. smilies


I don't get that on my phone.
The keyboard only opens when I want it, the smileys stay put until I call them up, even then it's only a compact bar at the bottom of the post window.


----------



## classic33 (14 Oct 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Fwiw, I am accessing CC with my Motorola G4 on Firefox.
> Fits perfectly on my screen, very fast, can access/see all buttons, and I've got more screen clutter due to the extra mods features.
> I never used my mobile much on CC with the previous software version, preferring the layout on my laptop.
> Now, thought, mobile view is excellent.


Once I worked out what the oriental characters were for, it became easier 

Parts missing, on PC, tablet & mobile at times. Chrome and Opera, but not firefox(PC).

Accessing the other sites, not logged in, shows very little difference in time to load New Posts. The main part of the site transfer and layout has been done, it's minor bits that need adjusting now. I doubt we'll see them all though, they'll be in the background unoticed.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Accessing the other sites, not logged in, shows very little difference in time to load New Posts.


Do _you _find that _New Posts_ is slow (10+ seconds) on CycleChat if you are logged in? You have made far more posts than me so if the number of one's posts is connected to the issue of slow response then it should be _really _slow for you!


----------



## classic33 (14 Oct 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Do _you _find that _New Posts_ is slow (10+ seconds) on CycleChat if you are logged in? You have made far more posts than me so if the number of one's posts is connected to the issue of slow response then it should be _really _slow for you!


Five seconds or less, on mobile & tablet.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Five seconds or less, on mobile & tablet.


Curiouser and curiouser... The one thing I haven't tried is my old tablet with its ancient browser. I'll do that in the morning.


----------



## classic33 (14 Oct 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Curiouser and curiouser... The one thing I haven't tried is my old tablet with its ancient browser. I'll do that in the morning.


Library computer, easy for you to have something to compare it to on similar equipment, took less than two seconds(before logging in and after).


----------



## ColinJ (14 Oct 2019)

My tablet has a very old browser and crashed trying to load the forum!



classic33 said:


> Library computer, easy for you to have something to compare it to on similar equipment, took less than two seconds(before logging in and after).


It just struck me that I could try my phone using mobile data instead of wifi. I did that and discovered that _New Posts_ takes... 





... over 10 seconds - _still_! 

So if I am logged in, the forum is slow (10+ seconds) to show _New Posts_ to me. That is the same on an old Win 7 laptop, a new Win 10 laptop, and a smartphone running Android Marshmallow. It is the same using Firefox or Chrome browsers. It is the same using my Sagem router on Plusnet broadband AND using mobile data on the O2 network.

If I browse anonymously, _New Posts_ is quick by whichever means I use it.

I have come to the conclusion that @Shaun needs to remove the line of forum code which detects that it is me clicking and deliberately introduces a 10 second delay to see how many times I can put up with it!


----------



## classic33 (14 Oct 2019)

One thing I did, by accident, five years ago, was to mark "All Posts Read". Maybe it doesn't have to search the whole forum for me. Fewer threads to go through?

Seven seconds to bring New Posts on an XP system.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> One thing I did, by accident, five years ago, was to mark "All Posts Read". Maybe it doesn't have to search the whole forum for me. Fewer threads to go through?
> 
> Seven seconds to bring New Posts on an XP system.


Aha - I clicked '_Mark forums read_' and it now instantly tells me that there are no new posts... I think that you may have cracked it!

My normal MO on the forum is to check new threads and '_Ignore_' them if I am not interested, or once I get bored of them. The rest keep popping up from time to time. So yes, there were probably thousands of them potentially still visible to me.

Yep, quick on all devices now - thanks!


----------



## classic33 (14 Oct 2019)

If you've no interest in a thread, it could keep on getting new posts, and you'd not realise/bother or see them.

It might be the answer, might not be. I was thinking of the number of old, unread threads that might be there.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Oct 2019)

I've followed this thread with passing interest and this morning decided to put my watch stopwatch to good use. It took literally one second to load new posts. I think it was probably less before coming here.

On my mobile it takes longer to load this thread!!!

As an aside when I've finished reading and I'm happy there is nothing else I want to view later I always click "mark forums read." I'm surprised it took four pages to check the obvious solution but clearly one which hadn't been considered.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I'm surprised it took four pages to check the obvious solution but clearly one which hadn't been considered.


Indeed! I wondered whether the delay might be due to thousands of my own posts but didn't wonder about tens of thousands of posts by other members...


----------



## ColinJ (15 Oct 2019)

PS But... My habits hadn't changed and I certainly didn't suffer those 10 second delays with the old software. It makes sense to mark everything as read though so I'll make sure to do it in future.


----------



## Shaun (15 Oct 2019)

@ColinJ you have PM.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Oct 2019)

J
J
J
Keith k
L
O


Shaun said:


> @ColinJ you have PM.


Replied to!


----------



## ColinJ (15 Oct 2019)

I have no idea how I accidentally managed to type...

J
J
J
Keith k
L
O 

!!!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (15 Oct 2019)

@ColinJ it was the cat!


----------



## ColinJ (15 Oct 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> @ColinJ it was the cat!


Who let a cat in here! 

I sometimes have guest dogs here but there hasn't been a cat since I moved in 4 or 5 years ago, and the guest dogs went home at the weekend.

I can see how the individual letters might result from a careless hand (or cat!) brushing against the keyboard, but '_Keith_'... WTF!


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Who let a cat in here!
> 
> I sometimes have guest dogs here but there hasn't been a cat since I moved in 4 or 5 years ago, and the guest dogs went home at the weekend.
> 
> I can see how the individual letters might result from a careless hand (or cat!) brushing against the keyboard, but '_Keith_'... WTF!


You seem unaware of the woman who changed into a cat down Hebden Bridge. Travelling at night as a cat.

Edited to add.
You pass a Keith K's house travelling either side of Hebden Bridge. This a sign! 

You going anywhere near Hebden Hey?


----------



## ColinJ (16 Oct 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I have no idea how I accidentally managed to type...
> 
> J
> J
> ...


Mystery solved... I just accessed the forum via my phone and discovered that I had accidentally typed the letters when experimenting yesterday with resizing the Swiftkey onscreen keyboard. It came up with 'Keith' from a 'k'! In the course of faffing about I must have posted the nonsense post.


----------



## mjr (16 Oct 2019)

I'm getting the effect widely known as "flash of invisible text" here today. Page loads, then a second, then text appears.


----------

